# new San Fern. Valley LBS



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I stopped by Metropolis last week, formerly The Pedal Shop on Lankershim just north of the 134 in North Hollywood. The new owners have gutted the place, remodeled it and are taking a whole new approach to the shop. They will soon be carrying the <a href="http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/webfilesENG/Products/ProducthomeENG.htm">La Pierre</a> line of bikes. 

They are also supporting niche markets such as cruisers, choppers, singlespeeds, etc. which is nice to see. They are after Surly & Salsa (QBP) as future lines to stock. Steve will be building wheels and has spent many years in the biz, and Greg is running the joint. They also have a shop ride on Fri. nights where they just grab any bike and cruise the 'hood, stopping by hot rod night at Bob's Big Boy. They will serve espresso at the shop and most of the guys jam in a band after hours. 

Another project of theirs is collecting old/vintage frames, powder coating them and building them up as city bikes, complete with racks and baskets. They will be branding them "Recycle" bikes and reselling them on their floor. Each bike will be unique. Cool idea.

Hopefully they can pull off the "soul shop" approach and make money so they will be around for a while. It's a nice change from the cookie cutter shops that don't get involved in the community.

stop by and say G'day!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I work in the Burbank Media District, and I ride my office bike to the Star Wok at Lankershim & Riverside at least once a week for lunch. For a while back in the '80's, I was a steady Pedal Shop customer. In recent years, though, the fire had definitely gone out of the place..


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanks for the heads-up; always good to hear someone's putting some character into a local shop. Especially good news after seeing the other week that the Supergo in Ventura is soon to be a Performance shop. Have to poke my head in the door and check it out soon.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I checked them out last week. I can't wait until they finish building the coffee bar with cycling themed coffee.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*beer thirty*



endo verendo said:


> I checked them out last week. I can't wait until they finish building the coffee bar with cycling themed coffee.


just don't tell anyone about the 'fridge in the back with the beer in it. It's right next to the drum kit  Maybe we need to drop by and help them stock it "properly".


----------



## pitboss12 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Can it last?*

I wonder how long a that type of shop can last in the valley? A lot of the riders I see out there are the euro wannabe variety. I defintely have to check it out. I've been noticing a group of three or four guys sporting tattoos riding singlespeeds in the dark during rush hour on Riverside Drive near the supermarket. Could it be the shop staff?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*room for everyone*

let the Euro/Racer types hang out at Bicycle John's, et al. Hopefully Metropolis will fill a niche that doesn't really exist in the valley. For anyone who takes road trips and experiences shops like Bike 'n Bean in Sedona, with its full sit down coffee counter, or Over The Edge in Fruita, CO, who hosts a annual Fat Tire Festival, you'll know why those places are such a draw in the community. When the guy wrenching on your bike asks if you want a glass of beer from the keg while you wait, you know you're home  

In my opinion it's much more conducive to spending my money at a place like that, as opposed to a place with 5 managers, 4 assistant managers and a "Company Policy" manual. Will they be everything to everyone? No, but it's fun to daydream 

Not sure about the staff riding fixies? If they have a Fri. night ride tonight, I'll hop on and check out their crew.

Jeff





pitboss12 said:


> I wonder how long a that type of shop can last in the valley? A lot of the riders I see out there are the euro wannabe variety. I defintely have to check it out. I've been noticing a group of three or four guys sporting tattoos riding singlespeeds in the dark during rush hour on Riverside Drive near the supermarket. Could it be the shop staff?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*soul in the valley*

Great - so nice to hear about a "soul shop" in our neck of the 'hood. Wasn't really sure what NoHo had for us since moving there last year. Maybe they'll help us find a pair of courier handlebars for a conversion.

Nothing against John's though. He's supported many community activities including fun rides and races, as well as a local RAAM competitor. Plenty of normal riders depend on John for good service. As an aside, we recently attended his trainer session and were filmed for an upcoming episode of the Food Network (John fires up a grill out back). Plenty of soul here in the east Valley...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*I love BJs *

don't get me wrong, I love going to Bicycle John's to fondle the merchandise. Cool guys there and I've scored a few good deals amidst the sea of $5k+ bikes. (old Trek 660 with Campy for $100 and a "used" King headset for $50. Cleaned up like new). Plus they have all the high quality accessories on hand.

It's just fun to have something new in the 'hood. Different is good.

I showed Greg this thread the other day when I was in there, so they're looking! (hi Greg). Show 'em some support


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*metro contact*

I checked and Metropolis' phone number is the same as the old business: 818-506-8144. Occasional Friday night rides to Bob's Big Boy would typically happen when the shop closes at 7 p.m... neat!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*nice shop - with craftsmen*

Me and double-A visited Metropolis on Friday night. What a neat shop. They've done some great custom work (cruisers, delivery bikes etc.) for studios and tv commercials. Might have them help convert double-A's old Diamond Back mtb into an internal geared commuter. Also considering the Nexus front dynohub, but the dollars sure do add up quick.

We've been looking all over for upright handlebar ideas too. Stopped by the bicycle kitchen the other day, but most of their uprights are real wide cruisers. Looks like we're gonna go with the new Bontrager Courier, when available...


----------

